# Mdrol lower back pain



## jmorrison (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, I have read about the lower back "pumps" you get while on Mdrol.  Having never experienced a run of this before, I envisioned a "pump" to be that feeling of tightness you get after a workout.  What I did not expect was feeling like my lower back was beaten soundly with a bat.  It is not a sharp pain, but its a dull roar that is not letting up.  Its intense enough that it is interfering with sleep quite a bit, and making me want to avoid lower back exercises.

Anyone have any suggestions on alleviating some of this?

On the plus side, I have put on 14 lbs in a little over 2 weeks, and yes I know a lot of that is water, but a lot of it isn't either.


----------



## Steel Force (Dec 4, 2009)

*Lower back pain help*

While I am not specifically clear on the exact supplement you are using, the symptom is reminiscent of other steroids and pro-hormones...and the bottom line is usually nothing more than a severe water bloat... typically caused by an inferior or over-used substance. I dont want to knock what you are using since I am not familiar with it, but it may be that it is far too estrogenic, or you are using too much of it... or you may be sensitive to it as well. Honestly, it is near impossible to say for sure what the problem is other than to say if it causing you this kind of severe problem, it most likely is not a good substance for you. if you used an anabolic substance that was more similar to the effects from, say, 1-testosterone or trenbolone... you would not have these problems. Proper research needs to be done before taking any substance to make sure you have the right one for you. My personal recommendation would be took research what you are taking much more closely, then back off of the substance slowly and observe proper PCT if necessary while doing so and afterward as called for. Themn wait a while before embarking on any new anabolics other than all-natural ones (and thankfully these are plentiful), so you can still progress and make new muscle while you study other, better alternatives for future use. Under the circumstances I think this would be the best course of action. You don't want to further disrupt your body if you are having these difficulties.


----------



## jmorrison (Dec 4, 2009)

I understand what you are saying, and thank you for the advice, however, you are a bit off the mark on some of this.

I have done pretty extensive research, and have a proper PCT lined up, prepared my liver prior to the cycle, and am using a superior product.  Mdrol is a superdrol clone, and has been proven to be very effective.

I will not be stopping the cycle early due to some back pain, especially since I was warned about it prior to starting, I just underestimated the severity.  I am pretty sore!  

I was looking more for advice along the lines of:

1. Has anyone tried Taurine supplementation for the lower back pain? and if so, how much was effective if at all?

2. Dietary considerations that may alleviate some of this?

3. Aspirin/Tylenol for pain relief?

But thank you again for your response, I should have been more specific in my initial post.


----------



## quark (Dec 5, 2009)

The back pumps (for me calf pumps too) pretty much come with the territory for several orals. Taurine can help, also insuring you are drinking plenty of water (up to a gallon a day). Potasium is said to help also, although I didn't try that. You could add bananas if it worked out in your diet paln. My lower back muscle pumps were actually visible. I didn't take any Tylenol or Advil because my liver was already being taxed enough. Lethargy is another side of these orals. You can use caffeine to combat that.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 5, 2009)

This happens alot with methyls. Taurine can help.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 5, 2009)

You also should be on some kind of liver support supp with mdrol,and have your pct in order


----------



## Steel Force (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree 1000% that liver support is a MUST with Superdrol clones... drinking plenty of water is also... taking certain nutritional supps to counter the negatives you mentioned would probably help too as mentioned by fellow members.

At the time of my writing I was not privy to exactly what you were taking, and even now I do not know the exact chemical make-up of the supp. you are taking, but I am quite familiar with Superdrol and the various analogs of it as my company manufactures it. I can tell you drinking plenty of fresh water is an important key to helping alleviate these painful pumps. If you hydrate adequately water-retention will be minimized, although it will not be totally alleviated while on these substances, but it should help. I will be honest and say that I have not had any complaints of this nature from my company's product... not a one, and this product has been one our 2 best sellers going back at least 5 years. I'm happy for that, but I guess for you that doesn't matter at this point since you've got what you got. Another route, as some helpful fellow forum members have mentioned, is taking nutritional supplements that may alleviate the symptoms. I would think any company worth its' salt would offer support for their products. Can you contact them and ask them (since they should be most familiar with it) what you can do to alleviate your symptoms?


----------



## jmorrison (Dec 5, 2009)

I am stuck on an oil rig for the next few days, so no calling the company, but I will do that when I get home.

Thanks much for the support fellas.  I will up my water intake, because I honestly haven't been drinking as much as I should, and I will start eating some bananas, although I would rather get punched in the face by Hulk Hogan. <shudder>

The day I get home I will grab some taurine, and I will continue to stay away from the aspirin/tylenol.

Thanks again!


----------

